# Full-Service Editing for Independent Authors



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

*Cynthia Shepp Editing Services *UPDATED for 2015**

_Putting your manuscript into someone else's hands is a scary task. With two years' experience, a BA in English/Literature, and over one hundred edited books, this is where I can help. My pledge is to treat your book with the respect it deserves, working with you to polish your dream into a reality. Everything from proofreads to detailed copy edits, and even money-saving packages, I can give you the best service possible at an affordable price._

*.0040 a word for Proofreading*

Proofreading is done on a final draft and includes line-by-line correction of spelling, grammar, and minor sentence structure issues. Each proofread receives at least two read throughs before being sent back to the author. This package does not include a second edit after the author reviews changes.

Anything under 20,000 words is automatically $80.

*.0055 a word for Detailed Copy Editing*

Copy Editing is done on a final draft and includes detailed, line-by-line editing for sentence structure, grammar, spelling, and, if needed, other issues that do not require major changes, such as plot consistency, character analysis, and style. Each detailed copy edit receives at least two read throughs before being sent back to the author. This package does not include a second edit after the author reviews changes.

Anything under 20,000 words is automatically $110.

*.0075 a word for Detailed Copy Editing & Proofread Package (Recommended)*

This is the package I recommend most for every author, as well as my best-selling and best-value package. It also includes a free blurb edit ($25 value). The Detailed Copy Editing and Proofread Package combines both services. This package has two different steps. First, Detailed Copy Editing will be done to a manuscript and sent back to the author. The author will then make all the changes they need to based on offered suggestions. Once the author has finished this stage and sent it back, a thorough Proofread will be done on the finished product. Please refer to the above explanations for each service to see what they entail. This is the most cost-effective package if you desire both a detailed copy edit as well as a final proofread after suggested changes have been made. This package gives the most-polished end product. It is the author's responsibility to supply the blurb at the time of the edit.

Anything under 20,000 words is automatically $150.

*$25 Flat Rate for Blurb Editing & Critique*

Need help making your blurb great? Need a fresh pair of eyes to check for errors and readability? This is your option. This is a flat-rate service with a two-day turnaround.

*$25 Flat Rate for Small Jobs*

Almost anything under 1500 words, such as query letters.

*Experience:*

BA from Grand Canyon University in English/Literature.

Graduated with Honors: Cum Laude.

Two+ Years' Experience.

Freelance Editor for Clean Teen Publishing and Crimson Tree Publishing. www.cleanteenpublishing.com and http://www.crimsontreepublishing.com.

I have edited, compiled, and published four anthologies through Indie Style Press, which is a compilation of Editing Services by Cynthia Shepp & Phycel Designs by Rene Folsom, Author.

Apocalypse: An Anthology by Authors & Readers, Paranormal Anthology with a TWIST, Stalkers: A Collection of Thriller Stories, and Stardust: A Futuristic Romance Collection. You can find these on Amazon.

*Terms and Conditions:*

Manuscripts must be submitted in Times New Roman, size 12 font, and double spaced. If they are not, they will be changed. It makes the editing process cleaner and easier.

I do not edit non-fiction books. I am also not familiar with UK grammar. I will edit UK books, but only if they are being completely Americanized. I also very rarely take horror novels that are extremely graphic, and dungeons- and dragons-type fantasy books. Do not confuse horror with apocalyptic or dystopian,(zombies, etc&#8230. Those are actually my favorite types of books. When I say horror, I mean I'm-never-turning-my-lights-off-again books.

Authors are responsible for getting their books to me by the date agreed upon. If I have not received it within two days of the agreed upon date, I will move on to the next in line, unless I have an email from the author and we agree on other terms.

Rush jobs, _which I very rarely take_, will incur a fee. It will depend on length and time given to finish. The start amount is $100, and it goes up from there.

Please be aware that books that need excessive editing outside of the package picked may lead to extra fees. The fees will be discussed with the author before any work is done.

Payment is accepted up front. An invoice will be sent through PayPal when the manuscript is received. No work will be done until invoice is paid in full.

Holidays and holiday weekends do not count towards the amount of time given to edit your manuscript. Those times are spent with my family. If those fall during the time period, please add on extra days.

_***I am NOT a developmental editor. I am a final-draft editor. If you are a FIRST-TIME author that needs extensive help with plot, character development, and flow, I would recommend that you hire a developmental editor to work with you through the different stages of editing.***_

*Contact Details:*

To contact me about availability, questions, or to submit your manuscript, please email me at [email protected] Please be aware that my schedule fills up quickly. For assurance of a spot, a 4-6 week pre-schedule is necessary.

*Books Edited:*

(Many are not listed due to privacy):

Jason Brant: The Gate, Tartarus, Sheol, The Dark, Devoured, Consumed, Ravaged, Ash

Jon Messenger: The Brink of Distinction Trilogy, Card Tricks, Rage

T.L. Frye: The Secret of Magik and Dragons

Rebecca Gober & Courtney Nuckels: Exposing Ele, Surviving Ele, Ending Ele

Magen McMinimy: Blood Claim, Resurrection Stone, Shadowed Memories, Primal Hunger, Immortal Craving, Primal Calling, Immortal Promise, Immortal Blood, Immortal Rapture

Tanith Morse: Super Dark 2 and Super Dark 3

Rene Folsom: Heart You, Voices of the Soul, Eyes of the Soul, Truths of the Soul, Blood of the Soul, Secrets of the Soul, Bind Me, Hearts of the Soul, Shuttered Affections, Exposed Affections, Flatter Me, For Liberty, Adventurous, Tempt

Hans Cummings: Zack Jackson & The Cytherean Academy, Zack Jackson & The Hives of Valtra

Rachael James: Hook, Line, and Garter, Crazy b*tch, Baby b*tch

Erika Kathryn: Audie the Angel and the Angel Army, Audie the Angel: Plague

Phil Taylor: White Picket Prisons, 50 Shades of Phil, The Sneaker Tree

Nicholas Andrews: Festival of the Saints, Babyface Fire

Cheyanne Young: Powered

Shelby Fallon: Stealing Grace, Taking Faith

Ryan Casey: The Painting, The Disappearing

Marquita Valentine: (NYT and USA Today Best-selling Author) Twice Tempted, Just Desserts, Only For You , True For You, Not Over You, Wish For You, Burn For You, The Request, Be Mine, All the Right Moves, The Deception

Sawyer Bennett: (USA Today Best-selling Author) Off Course, If I Return, Forever Young, Off Chance, Legal Affairs 1-6, On the Rocks, Make it a Double, Confessions of a Litigation God, Sugar on the Edge, Uncivilized

Jennifer Foor: Hustle Him

Andris Bear: Angel Unleashed, Demon Undamned

Shelly Crane: (NYT Best-selling Author) Smash Into You

M.L. Ryan: Special Offers, Special Attraction

Nicki Scalise: Prayer for the Dead

Jennifer Clay: The Other Side of Normal

Bart Hopkins: Dead Ends

Michael Loring: Number Eighteen, Say My Name

Dawn Husted: Safe

E.G. Gaddess: Dhampyr Journey

Jim Proctor: Made in the Stars

G.E. Saturley: The Real Deal

Toni Aleo: (NYT and USA Today Best-Selling Author) Breaking Away, Tangled in the Laces, The Whiskey Prince

Shaun Dowdall: Rebirth (A Thousand Hearts)

Kay Bratt

Sonya Loveday: The Summer I Fell

Stephanie Summers: Haunting

Tabatha Vargo: On The Plus Side

Stephanie Erickson: Unseen

Anthologies: Apocalypse, Twist, Stalkers, and Stardust

*Clean Teen Publishing:*

Rebecca Gober & Courtney Nuckels: Exposing Ele, Surviving Ele, Ending Ele

Gabrielle Arrowsmith: Concealed in the Shadows, Released from the Darkness

Cindy Saunders: Double Star

Wonderstruck: Various Authors

B.T. Lyons: Heartkeeper, Heartbound

Jon Messenger: Wind Warrior, Flame Caller, Water Shaper

Lauren Nicolle Taylor: The Woodlands, The Wall, The Wounded, The Wanted, The Willful (Woodlands Novella)

Jennifer Anne Davis: The Key, Red, War

Holly Kelly: Rising, Descending

Melissa J. Cunningham: Reluctant Guardian

Erica Kiefer: Lingering Echoes, Rumors

Kelly Risser: Never Forgotten, Current Impressions

Sherry Ficklin: Haunting Zoe, Queen of Someday

Delsheree Gladden: Wicked Power, Wicked Glory

Neil Harris: The Last Orphan

Amanda Strong: The Awakener, Hidden Monster

Michelle K. Pickett: Finding Willow, Unspeakable

K.C. Finn: A Place Halfway

Sandy Goldsworthy: Aftermath, Benjamin Meets Elizabeth

*Crimson Tree Publishing:*

Alicia Michaels: Secrets (Bionics 3), Spark (Bionics 4), Flame (Bionic 5)

Jon Messenger: Brink of Distinction series

Peggy Martinez: Sweet Contradiction

Julie Wetzel - Kindling Flames 1 & 2

*References:*

_Clean Teen and Crimson Tree Publishing:_

We have worked with numerous other editors in the past. There hasn't been one that has stood out from the crowd for us like Cynthia Shepp has. Cynthia's edits are not only thorough and accurate, but she offers a personal touch by adding simplified grammar lessons along with her edits to help our authors grow. Her professionalism and desire to go the extra mile make her a notch above the rest. We will continue to use Cynthia for our editing services for many years to come!

_Marquita Valentine:_

I highly recommend working with Cynthia for all of your editing needs. She always goes the extra mile, and catches things that most others wouldn't in a manuscript. I find her prices reasonable and her work exceptional. I plan to continue to work with Cynthia on future projects. (New York Times and USA Today Best-Selling Author)

_Jason Brant:_

For anyone reading this and thinking about hiring Cynthia Shepp, let me tell you to stop waffling around and do it. That's a decision you won't regret. Her quality of work is so spectacular that she is now my full time editor. My prose is stronger, my characters more believable, and my stories more plausible because of the fantastic work she has done.

Timely, accurate, professional, and affordable - what more could you ask for?

_Jon Messenger:_

Like most independent authors, I spent a significant amount of time looking for a quality editor. I tried companies that didn't live up to my expectation. I found numerous editors who charged far more than Cynthia did but, when compared side-by-side, Cynthia's editing work was of a far higher quality.

If you're looking for an editor, you won't find a better quality for a better price and a quicker turn around. Cynthia is absolutely dedicated to providing the highest quality editorial services. Her editing was so impressive that I've even hired her to re-edit novels that I've already published, just because she makes my work that much better.

If you're still on the fence or searching for an editor, hire Cynthia. You won't be disappointed.

_Sawyer Bennett:_

Cynthia just finished a manuscript for me and I cannot even begin to describe how thrilled I am by her work. It was thorough and professionally executed. Her insight into my work was invaluable. I will be using Cynthia for all of my future editing work. I cannot sing her praises loud enough. (USA Today Best-Selling Author)

_Toni Aleo:_

I recently used Cynthia Shepp's editing services for my June release called Breaking Away. I enjoyed working with Cynthia VERY much. We worked well together, we flowed, and our comments were laughable for sure. She pays attention to detail, to time line issues, gives great suggestions on making the story tighter and making it flow. It was wonderful. I was nervous leaving the editor I was using, but Cynthia made the transition PERFECT and I couldn't be more pleased. I loved my experience with her and plan to continue working with her in the future with all my manuscripts. (New York Times and USA Today Best-Selling author.)

_Tanith Morse:_

Let me start by saying that I have worked with a LOT of editors and Cynthia is hands down the best ever. Not only is she first rate at spotting all those little typos and continuity errors that all authors dread but her turn around time is nothing short of miraculous. Throughout working with Cynthia she was always a consummate professional, always keeping me up to date with her progress and, wait for it &#8230; she actually delivered the project THREE days earlier than agreed. Cynthia is a truly marvelous editor and I cannot recommend her highly enough. If you are an Indie author concerned about finding a diamond in all the murky waters of sub par editors I can wholeheartedly say that Cynthia is the real deal. A truly first rate editor that I will be recommending to all my friends.

_Phil Taylor:_

I recently received my first manuscript edited by Cynthia Shepp. I was blown away by the quality of her work. Her editing increased the quality of my writing immeasurably. Her rates gave me an incredible return on my investment and she was fast as well. I could not be more satisfied. I plan to use her again and have no hesitation at all recommending her to others. Thank you, Cynthia!

_Hans Cummings:_

I've worked with other editors before Cynthia, but she is the one I will be going back to. Her feedback was extremely helpful and her communication was great. There are many comments already left here which sum up my feelings for working with her, so I'll just say: they're right!

_Cheyanne Young:_

Cynthia is a fabulous editor with a really quick turnaround time. She promised dates to me and they were met with no problem. One thing I really liked about her editing was that she would include the reason why she changed some of my grammar errors, thus enabling me to learn from my mistakes and not make them again. I found that super helpful and it was a way of going above and beyond when editing my novel. I can't wait to have her edit all of my future novels.

_Shaun Dowdall:_

Cynthia was recommended to myself by my cover designer and I must say I was more than impressed by the quality and efficiency of her work! I would definitely recommend her services for editing and I hope to work with her again once my second draft is complete! Wonderful job on my blurb. Thank you very much.

_Rachel James:_

I recently hired Cynthia Shepp to edit my manuscript and to critique my blurb. I was positively thrilled with the results. Not only is Cynthia professional, timely, and affordable, she was also very much committed to bringing out the best in both. I have learned so much from the experience, and I truly believe she has helped me become a better writer. For anyone looking for an editor, I cannot recommend her strongly enough. We have already begun discussing my next project, and I am very much looking forward to working with her in the future. Cynthia, you are fabulous!

_Andris Bear:_

Cynthia is fabulous-efficient, professional, and affordable. She met my high expectations on a tight schedule and was delightful to work with. She explains her reasons behind every suggestion (which is a big value to the flighty, anal retentive, worrywarts such as myself). I cannot recommend her enough and will definitely hire her again!

_S.L. Dearing:_

I have been fortunate enough to have three of my short stories chosen to be in Cynthia's Anthologies and through the course of being chosen I have also had the opportunity to be exposed to her editing abilities. She is exactly what a writer is looking for in an editor! She is thorough, detailed, knowledgeable and interactive. She is looking to make your manuscript the best it can be not only when it comes to correcting the grammar and punctuation, but also the flow and content. She is definitely my first choice when my next novel is finished and I have complete confidence in her ability to make me shine!

_Tara Moeller:_

Best. Editor. Ever. Seriously. She is fast, good, and friendly. She does an excellent job, without taking your voice out of your work.

_M.L. Ryan:_

If you are thinking of hiring an editor, you can't do better than Cynthia. A consummate professional, she is thorough, prompt, and a joy to work with. I can't envision trusting my future manuscripts to anyone else, and you shouldn't either!

_Jim Proctor:_

Cynthia edited a short story for me, and I was thrilled with the results. I had thought that the story was well written, having carefully gone over it numerous times. Cynthia's edits amazed me. She made my work shine. She made rough sections flow beautifully. She suggested changes that made the story better without changing my meaning. Her comments explaining various issues throughout the story were very clear and extremely helpful. I was blown away. Her work is impeccable and her prices are very reasonable. I will never publish another book or story without hiring Cynthia to edit it.

_Carrie Avery Moriarty:_

Cynthia was great in editing my short story. She was concise in her changes, never making the story deviate from the original, and helped me present a better finished project. If she was unsure of my intentions, she asked for clarification. This was helpful because I was able to see where a reader would question what I had written. I couldn't ask for a better editor for my work.

_Kay Bratt:_

When it comes to editing, Cynthia Shepp is one of the best. I'm first and foremost a storyteller, and I'll admit my weakness is grammar and its plethora of rules. However, with Cynthia on the job, I can rest easy knowing that her attention to detail will give my manuscript that professional touch it needs. (Bestselling author of The Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters.)

Contact: [email protected]

I always recommend that authors send the manuscript to betas after editing. No manuscript will ever be 100% perfect. Betas can help find those stray errors before publication. They are a valuable asset.

*I have a HUGELY talented friend who does covers (pre-made and custom) for extremely reasonable rates. Her pre-made covers are only $60 and include title customization. http://www.phycel.com/services/book-cover-design/


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the mention, Cynthia!  You're probably the easiest person to work with!


----------



## TaraMoeller (Jan 15, 2013)

I highly recommend Cynthia as an editor (and Rene for her book covers).  I write under my maiden name, T. L. Frye, and used both Cynthia and Rene.  They both go above and beyond for independent writers with very little experience in publishing (I know, they did for me).  Rating: 6 stars out of 5.


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

TaraMoeller said:


> I highly recommend Cynthia as an editor (and Rene for her book covers). I write under my maiden name, T. L. Frye, and used both Cynthia and Rene. They both go above and beyond for independent writers with very little experience in publishing (I know, they did for me). Rating: 6 stars out of 5.


Thank you, Tara! It was such a joy to work with you.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, hold on.

For an 80,000 word book (which is roughly average), that means you're charging $160.00 for proofreading, and $200.00 for detailed copy editing?

I mean, that's great and all... but with only a $40 difference between proofing and "detailed" copy editing, how much extra time on the details is that $40 extra buying a potential client?

I'm just used to seeing a bigger gap between proofreading and detailed copy editing prices, because of the extra time one expects for detailed copy editing.

If you can manage this, terrific, though.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Cynthia Shepp said:


> *Cynthia Shepp Editing Services*
> 
> Website: www.CynthiaShepp.com
> 
> ...


Very nice 

Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So, hold on.
> 
> For an 80,000 word book (which is roughly average), that means you're charging $160.00 for proofreading, and $200.00 for detailed copy editing?
> 
> ...


I put all of my attention and time into each and every edit. I enjoy what I do. Detailed copy editing is more time consuming but it is also my favorite type of edit. I have considered raising my copy edit prices slightly, and I am sure at some time in the future I will, but I am always going to try to keep my prices affordable for my favorite types of authors, independent ones. I understand putting your soul into a project and I strive to help them bring their dream to fruition. I have had no complaints so far on projects that I have worked on.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Cynthia

Bookmarked! I'll defintitely need a good, affordable proofread when my WIP come out of revisions and Alphas. I'll email you.

Thanks for offering your services.  

D.L.


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Cynthia
> 
> Bookmarked! I'll defintitely need a good, affordable proofread when my WIP come out of revisions and Alphas. I'll email you.
> 
> ...


That sounds great! Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cynthia Shepp said:


> I put all of my attention and time into each and every edit. I enjoy what I do. Detailed copy editing is more time consuming but it is also my favorite type of edit. I have considered raising my copy edit prices slightly, and I am sure at some time in the future I will, but I am always going to try to keep my prices affordable for my favorite types of authors, independent ones. I understand putting your soul into a project and I strive to help them bring their dream to fruition. I have had no complaints so far on projects that I have worked on.


Cool, then. Best of luck!


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Your work looks great! I just sent you a sample


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheyanne said:


> Your work looks great! I just sent you a sample


I'm glad you were happy with it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So, hold on.
> 
> For an 80,000 word book (which is roughly average), that means you're charging $160.00 for proofreading, and $200.00 for detailed copy editing?


 

How are you getting this number? I want to use your method to pay editors!

Maybe they won't notice ...


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Cynthia Shepp said:


> *Cynthia Shepp Editing Services*
> 
> Website: www.CynthiaShepp.com
> 
> ...


are you available? I just sent you an email.


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

*Cynthia Shepp Editing Services *UPDATED for 2015**

_Putting your manuscript into someone else's hands is a scary task. With two years' experience, a BA in English/Literature, and over one hundred edited books, this is where I can help. My pledge is to treat your book with the respect it deserves, working with you to polish your dream into a reality. Everything from re-edits to detailed copy edits, and even money-saving packages, I can give you the best service possible at an affordable price._

*.0040 a word for Proofreading*

Proofreading is done on a final draft and includes line-by-line correction of spelling, grammar, and minor sentence structure issues. Each proofread receives at least two read throughs before being sent back to the author. This package does not include second edit after author reviews changes.

Anything under 20,000 words is automatically $80.

*.0055 a word for Detailed Copy Editing*

Copy Editing is done on a final draft and includes detailed, line-by-line editing for sentence structure, grammar, spelling, and, if needed, other issues that do not require major changes, such as plot consistency, character analysis, and style. Each detailed copy edit receives at least two read throughs before being sent back to the author. This package does not include second edit after author reviews changes.

Anything under 20,000 words is automatically $110.

*.0075 a word for Detailed Copy Editing & Proofread Package (Recommended)*

This is the package I recommend most for every author, as well as my best-selling and best-value package. It also includes a free blurb edit ($25 value). The Detailed Copy Editing and Proofread Package combines both services. This package has two different steps. First, Detailed Copy Editing will be done to a manuscript and sent back to the author. The author will then make all the changes they need to based on offered suggestions. Once the author has finished this stage and sent it back, a thorough Proofread will be done on the finished product. Please refer to the above explanations for each service to see what they entail. This is the most cost-effective package if you desire both a detailed copy edit as well as a final proofread after suggested changes have been made. This package gives the most-polished end product. It is the author's responsibility to supply the blurb at the time of the edit.

Anything under 20,000 words is automatically $150.

*$25 Flat Rate for Blurb Editing & Critique*

Need help making your blurb great? Need a fresh pair of eyes to check for errors and readability? This is your option. This is a flat-rate service with a two-day turnaround.

*$25 Flat Rate for Small Jobs*

Almost anything under 1500 words, such as query letters.

*Experience:*

BA from Grand Canyon University in English/Literature.

Graduated with Honors: Cum Laude.

Two+ Years' Experience.

Freelance Editor for Clean Teen Publishing and Crimson Tree Publishing. www.cleanteenpublishing.com and http://www.crimsontreepublishing.com.

I have edited, compiled, and published four anthologies through Indie Style Press, which is a compilation of Editing Services by Cynthia Shepp & Phycel Designs by Rene Folsom, Author.

Apocalypse: An Anthology by Authors & Readers, Paranormal Anthology with a TWIST, Stalkers: A Collection of Thriller Stories, and Stardust: A Futuristic Romance Collection. You can find these on Amazon.

*Terms and Conditions:*

Manuscripts must be submitted in Times New Roman, size 12 font, and double spaced. If they are not, they will be changed. It makes the editing process cleaner and easier.

I do not edit non-fiction books. I am also not familiar with UK grammar. I will edit UK books, but only if they are being completely Americanized. I also very rarely take horror novels that are extremely graphic, and dungeons and dragons-type fantasy books. Do not confuse horror with apocalyptic or dystopian,(zombies, etc&#8230. Those are actually my favorite types of books. When I say horror, I mean I'm-never-turning-my-lights-off-again books.

Authors are responsible for getting their books to me by the date agreed upon. If I have not received it within two days of the agreed upon date, I will move on to the next in line, unless I have an email from the author and we agree on other terms.

Rush jobs, which I very rarely take, will incur a fee. It will depend on length and time given to finish. The start amount is $100, and it goes up from there.

Please be aware that books that need excessive editing outside of the package picked may lead to extra fees. The fees will be discussed with the author before any work is done.

Payment is accepted up front. An invoice will be sent through PayPal when the manuscript is received. No work will be done until invoice is paid in full.

Holidays and holiday weekends do not count towards the amount of time given to edit your manuscript. Those times are spent with my family. If those fall during the time period, please add on extra days.

_***I am NOT a developmental editor. I am a final-draft editor. If you are a FIRST-TIME author that needs extensive help with plot, character development, and flow, I would recommend that you hire a developmental editor to work with you through the different stages of editing.***_

*Contact Details:*

To contact me about availability, questions, or to submit your manuscript, please email me at [email protected] Please be aware that my schedule fills up quickly. For assurance of a spot, a 4-6 week pre-schedule is necessary.

*Books Edited:*

(Many are not listed due to privacy):

Jason Brant: The Gate, Tartarus, Sheol, The Dark, Devoured, Consumed, Ravaged, Ash

Jon Messenger: The Brink of Distinction Trilogy, Card Tricks, Rage

T.L. Frye: The Secret of Magik and Dragons

Rebecca Gober & Courtney Nuckels: Exposing Ele, Surviving Ele, Ending Ele

Magen McMinimy: Blood Claim, Resurrection Stone, Shadowed Memories, Primal Hunger, Immortal Craving, Primal Calling, Immortal Promise, Immortal Blood, Immortal Rapture

Tanith Morse: Super Dark 2 and Super Dark 3

Rene Folsom: Heart You, Voices of the Soul, Eyes of the Soul, Truths of the Soul, Blood of the Soul, Secrets of the Soul, Bind Me, Hearts of the Soul, Shuttered Affections, Exposed Affections, Flatter Me, For Liberty, Adventurous, Tempt

Hans Cummings: Zack Jackson & The Cytherean Academy, Zack Jackson & The Hives of Valtra

Rachael James: Hook, Line, and Garter, Crazy Bitch, Baby Bitch

Erika Kathryn: Audie the Angel and the Angel Army, Audie the Angel: Plague

Phil Taylor: White Picket Prisons, 50 Shades of Phil, The Sneaker Tree

Nicholas Andrews: Festival of the Saints, Babyface Fire

Cheyanne Young: Powered

Shelby Fallon: Stealing Grace, Taking Faith

Ryan Casey: The Painting, The Disappearing

Marquita Valentine: (NYT and USA Today Best-selling Author) Twice Tempted, Just Desserts, Only For You , True For You, Not Over You, Wish For You, Burn For You, The Request, Be Mine, All the Right Moves, The Deception

Sawyer Bennett: (USA Today Best-selling Author) Off Course, If I Return, Forever Young, Off Chance, Legal Affairs 1-6, On the Rocks, Make it a Double, Confessions of a Litigation God, Sugar on the Edge, Uncivilized

Jennifer Foor: Hustle Him

Andris Bear: Angel Unleashed, Demon Undamned

Shelly Crane: (NYT Best-selling Author) Smash Into You

M.L. Ryan: Special Offers, Special Attraction

Nicki Scalise: Prayer for the Dead

Jennifer Clay: The Other Side of Normal

Bart Hopkins: Dead Ends

Michael Loring: Number Eighteen, Say My Name

Dawn Husted: Safe

E.G. Gaddess: Dhampyr Journey

Jim Proctor: Made in the Stars

G.E. Saturley: The Real Deal

Toni Aleo: (NYT and USA Today Best-Selling Author) Breaking Away, Tangled in the Laces, The Whiskey Prince

Shaun Dowdall: Rebirth (A Thousand Hearts)

Kay Bratt

Sonya Loveday: The Summer I Fell

Stephanie Summers: Haunting

Tabatha Vargo: On The Plus Side

Stephanie Erickson: Unseen

Anthologies: Apocalypse, Twist, Stalkers, and Stardust

*Clean Teen Publishing:*

Rebecca Gober & Courtney Nuckels: Exposing Ele, Surviving Ele, Ending Ele

Gabrielle Arrowsmith: Concealed in the Shadows, Released from the Darkness

Cindy Saunders: Double Star

Wonderstruck: Various Authors

B.T. Lyons: Heartkeeper, Heartbound

Jon Messenger: Wind Warrior, Flame Caller, Water Shaper

Lauren Nicolle Taylor: The Woodlands, The Wall, The Wounded, The Wanted, The Willful (Woodlands Novella)

Jennifer Anne Davis: The Key, Red, War

Holly Kelly: Rising, Descending

Melissa J. Cunningham: Reluctant Guardian

Erica Kiefer: Lingering Echoes, Rumors

Kelly Risser: Never Forgotten, Current Impressions

Sherry Ficklin: Haunting Zoe, Queen of Someday

Delsheree Gladden: Wicked Power, Wicked Glory

Neil Harris: The Last Orphan

Amanda Strong: The Awakener, Hidden Monster

Michelle K. Pickett: Finding Willow, Unspeakable

K.C. Finn: A Place Halfway

Sandy Goldsworthy: Aftermath, Benjamin Meets Elizabeth

*Crimson Tree Publishing:*

Alicia Michaels: Secrets (Bionics 3), Spark (Bionics 4), Flame (Bionic 5)

Jon Messenger: Brink of Distinction series

Peggy Martinez: Sweet Contradiction

Julie Wetzel - Kindling Flames 1 & 2

*References:*

_Clean Teen and Crimson Tree Publishing:_

We have worked with numerous other editors in the past. There hasn't been one that has stood out from the crowd for us like Cynthia Shepp has. Cynthia's edits are not only thorough and accurate, but she offers a personal touch by adding simplified grammar lessons along with her edits to help our authors grow. Her professionalism and desire to go the extra mile make her a notch above the rest. We will continue to use Cynthia for our editing services for many years to come!

_Marquita Valentine:_

I highly recommend working with Cynthia for all of your editing needs. She always goes the extra mile, and catches things that most others wouldn't in a manuscript. I find her prices reasonable and her work exceptional. I plan to continue to work with Cynthia on future projects. (New York Times and USA Today Best-Selling Author)

_Jason Brant:_

For anyone reading this and thinking about hiring Cynthia Shepp, let me tell you to stop waffling around and do it. That's a decision you won't regret. Her quality of work is so spectacular that she is now my full time editor. My prose is stronger, my characters more believable, and my stories more plausible because of the fantastic work she has done.

Timely, accurate, professional, and affordable - what more could you ask for?

_Jon Messenger:_

Like most independent authors, I spent a significant amount of time looking for a quality editor. I tried companies that didn't live up to my expectation. I found numerous editors who charged far more than Cynthia did but, when compared side-by-side, Cynthia's editing work was of a far higher quality.

If you're looking for an editor, you won't find a better quality for a better price and a quicker turn around. Cynthia is absolutely dedicated to providing the highest quality editorial services. Her editing was so impressive that I've even hired her to re-edit novels that I've already published, just because she makes my work that much better.

If you're still on the fence or searching for an editor, hire Cynthia. You won't be disappointed.

_Sawyer Bennett:_

Cynthia just finished a manuscript for me and I cannot even begin to describe how thrilled I am by her work. It was thorough and professionally executed. Her insight into my work was invaluable. I will be using Cynthia for all of my future editing work. I cannot sing her praises loud enough. (USA Today Best-Selling Author)

_Toni Aleo:_

I recently used Cynthia Shepp's editing services for my June release called Breaking Away. I enjoyed working with Cynthia VERY much. We worked well together, we flowed, and our comments were laughable for sure. She pays attention to detail, to time line issues, gives great suggestions on making the story tighter and making it flow. It was wonderful. I was nervous leaving the editor I was using, but Cynthia made the transition PERFECT and I couldn't be more pleased. I loved my experience with her and plan to continue working with her in the future with all my manuscripts. (New York Times and USA Today Best-Selling author.)

_Tanith Morse:_

Let me start by saying that I have worked with a LOT of editors and Cynthia is hands down the best ever. Not only is she first rate at spotting all those little typos and continuity errors that all authors dread but her turn around time is nothing short of miraculous. Throughout working with Cynthia she was always a consummate professional, always keeping me up to date with her progress and, wait for it &#8230; she actually delivered the project THREE days earlier than agreed. Cynthia is a truly marvelous editor and I cannot recommend her highly enough. If you are an Indie author concerned about finding a diamond in all the murky waters of sub par editors I can wholeheartedly say that Cynthia is the real deal. A truly first rate editor that I will be recommending to all my friends.

_Phil Taylor:_

I recently received my first manuscript edited by Cynthia Shepp. I was blown away by the quality of her work. Her editing increased the quality of my writing immeasurably. Her rates gave me an incredible return on my investment and she was fast as well. I could not be more satisfied. I plan to use her again and have no hesitation at all recommending her to others. Thank you, Cynthia!

_Hans Cummings:_

I've worked with other editors before Cynthia, but she is the one I will be going back to. Her feedback was extremely helpful and her communication was great. There are many comments already left here which sum up my feelings for working with her, so I'll just say: they're right!

_Cheyanne Young:_

Cynthia is a fabulous editor with a really quick turnaround time. She promised dates to me and they were met with no problem. One thing I really liked about her editing was that she would include the reason why she changed some of my grammar errors, thus enabling me to learn from my mistakes and not make them again. I found that super helpful and it was a way of going above and beyond when editing my novel. I can't wait to have her edit all of my future novels.

_Shaun Dowdall:_

Cynthia was recommended to myself by my cover designer and I must say I was more than impressed by the quality and efficiency of her work! I would definitely recommend her services for editing and I hope to work with her again once my second draft is complete! Wonderful job on my blurb. Thank you very much.

_Rachel James:_

I recently hired Cynthia Shepp to edit my manuscript and to critique my blurb. I was positively thrilled with the results. Not only is Cynthia professional, timely, and affordable, she was also very much committed to bringing out the best in both. I have learned so much from the experience, and I truly believe she has helped me become a better writer. For anyone looking for an editor, I cannot recommend her strongly enough. We have already begun discussing my next project, and I am very much looking forward to working with her in the future. Cynthia, you are fabulous!

_Andris Bear:_

Cynthia is fabulous-efficient, professional, and affordable. She met my high expectations on a tight schedule and was delightful to work with. She explains her reasons behind every suggestion (which is a big value to the flighty, anal retentive, worrywarts such as myself). I cannot recommend her enough and will definitely hire her again!

_S.L. Dearing:_

I have been fortunate enough to have three of my short stories chosen to be in Cynthia's Anthologies and through the course of being chosen I have also had the opportunity to be exposed to her editing abilities. She is exactly what a writer is looking for in an editor! She is thorough, detailed, knowledgeable and interactive. She is looking to make your manuscript the best it can be not only when it comes to correcting the grammar and punctuation, but also the flow and content. She is definitely my first choice when my next novel is finished and I have complete confidence in her ability to make me shine!

_Tara Moeller:_

Best. Editor. Ever. Seriously. She is fast, good, and friendly. She does an excellent job, without taking your voice out of your work.

_M.L. Ryan:_

If you are thinking of hiring an editor, you can't do better than Cynthia. A consummate professional, she is thorough, prompt, and a joy to work with. I can't envision trusting my future manuscripts to anyone else, and you shouldn't either!

_Jim Proctor:_

Cynthia edited a short story for me, and I was thrilled with the results. I had thought that the story was well written, having carefully gone over it numerous times. Cynthia's edits amazed me. She made my work shine. She made rough sections flow beautifully. She suggested changes that made the story better without changing my meaning. Her comments explaining various issues throughout the story were very clear and extremely helpful. I was blown away. Her work is impeccable and her prices are very reasonable. I will never publish another book or story without hiring Cynthia to edit it.

_Carrie Avery Moriarty:_

Cynthia was great in editing my short story. She was concise in her changes, never making the story deviate from the original, and helped me present a better finished project. If she was unsure of my intentions, she asked for clarification. This was helpful because I was able to see where a reader would question what I had written. I couldn't ask for a better editor for my work.

_Kay Bratt:_

When it comes to editing, Cynthia Shepp is one of the best. I'm first and foremost a storyteller, and I'll admit my weakness is grammar and its plethora of rules. However, with Cynthia on the job, I can rest easy knowing that her attention to detail will give my manuscript that professional touch it needs. (Bestselling author of The Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters.)

Contact: [email protected]

I always recommend that authors send the manuscript to betas after editing. No manuscript will ever be 100% perfect. Betas can help find those stray errors before publication. They are a valuable asset.

*I have a HUGELY talented friend who does covers (pre-made and custom) for extremely reasonable rates. Her pre-made covers are only $60 and include title customization. http://www.phycel.com/services/book-cover-design/


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the references. Bookmarked, I have a WIP that's coming along finally, I will be needing an editor down the road


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Great! Bookmarked!


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

*Author-Only Giveaway! Win 20% off any editing package! *

https://www.facebook.com/cynthiashepp/photos/a.406432019395301.88650.403336123038224/669654236406410


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

I am now scheduling for June and beyond. I fill up quickly, so please make sure to schedule in advance. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## emarsh (Jul 29, 2013)

I will be looking for an editor soon for my first novel, and this looks relatively inexpensive.

Not to be a nitpicking jerk, though, when I see in the first sentence



> An author's book is their pride and joy.


a pronoun/antecedent error, it makes me think twice.


----------



## dwJacks01 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can I just put you on retainer lmao... no seriously like a prepaid monthly amount. I am starting my own publishing company and while I doubt I will get any submissions anytime soon having a contracted editor would be nice.


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

dwJacks01 said:


> Can I just put you on retainer


I freelance on a book-by-book basis. Feel free to email with any questions you may have. Thank you.


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

I am now booking for January 2015 and beyond. Please be aware that there will be a price increase on 1/1/2015. 


New Prices Below: www.cynthiashepp.com 

.0040 Proofread

.0050 Detailed Copy Edit

.0075 Copy/Proof Package


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Dennis Chekalov said:


> Actually, it's 100% correct
> New politically correct rules. "His pride" (or "his/her")" is not PC.


PC has nothing to do with it.

The sentence would be equally correct with the more traditional wording, as follows:

_An author's book is his or her pride and joy._

(His/her with a slash is both lazy writing and incorrect. Their is similarly incorrect due to subject-verb agreement.)

An alternate take, equally correct on both subject-verb and gender neutrality would be:

_Authors' books are their pride and joy._


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

Let's all just agree to have our opinions. In a fiction book, you would not see 'his or her work' or 'did you see his or her car?' I'm a fiction editor. I'm not too worried about politically correct. I do, however, have many satisfied clients, several who are NYT and USA Today best sellers. Apparently, I am doing all right.


I am now booking for January 2015 and beyond. Please be aware that there will be a price increase on 1/1/2015. 


New Prices Below: www.cynthiashepp.com 

.0040 Proofread

.0055 Detailed Copy Edit

.0075 Copy/Proof Package


----------

